# Furthia High Tribute Song



## Derricklesters2009 (Mar 28, 2010)

I haven't atcually produced the music yet, but it is in the early stages of production.

My problem is that I don't have lyrics. I have some that I wrote but I think they're stupid.

If anyone knows anything about furthia high and could write some good furthia high themed lyrics, that would be awesome.

I am also trying to get clint walker, Strikker King Cheetah to throw down a guest guitar solo for me.

I am aiming for a melodic, light hearted, and fast paced metal song.

--::""Original Lyrics""::--

Verse 1
In a high school setting there is one true man.
Seriously, Kale is the very last human.
In a world of furries, heâ€™s the only one of his kind.
So, itâ€™s no wonder heâ€™s scared out of his mind.

Verse2
He meets his love interest, her name is Eve.
A fact that the others almost canâ€™t believe.
She likes him because heâ€™s nice and kind.
Eve knows that Kale is a really good find.

Corus
Furthia High
We all scream to QuetzaDrake!
Furthia High
We all want some more updates.
Furthia High
We want to know the storyâ€™s fate.
Furthia High
Because we think storyâ€™s great.

Verse 3
Kaleâ€™s friend is named Bruce; a fox.
He likes to play RP games a lot.
Bruce is fat and irritating, but thatâ€™s okay.
His dad, Max, is a fox and is also gay.

Corus
Furthia High
We all scream to QuetzaDrake!
Furthia High
We all want some more updates.
Furthia High
We want to know the storyâ€™s fate.
Furthia High
Because we think storyâ€™s great.

Breakdown
Chris is a bunny and friends call him campy
He hopes in the future, heâ€™ll be a writer.
Campy is so sleepy.
Connor thinks heâ€™s dreamy!

[guitar solo]

Ashley Parker is a tough punker girl
She was a born ready leader of the world
Sheâ€™s not afraid to say anything bad
Gus thinks sheâ€™s the girl to be had

Corus
Furthia High
We all scream to QuetzaDrake!
Furthia High
We all want some more updates.
Furthia High
We want to know the storyâ€™s fate.
Furthia High
Because we think storyâ€™s great.

Kaleâ€™s psyche is out of whack
This is the story that has us coming back
Will Kale ever be cured of his psychosis?
Well, letâ€™s hope not, then the story would
cease to exist.

Corus
Furthia High
We all scream to QuetzaDrake!
Furthia High
We all want some more updates.
Furthia High
We want to know the storyâ€™s fate.
Furthia High
Because we think storyâ€™s great.

FUR
THIA
HIGHâ€¦

Please help me with my lyrics!

Thanks y'all
DL


----------

